# Zahir Khudayarov: 960 Lbs Squat x 3 Reps



## NbleSavage (Aug 18, 2015)

All that plus the hair...


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 18, 2015)

Beast mode


----------



## Magical (Aug 18, 2015)

Amazing

And shit


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 18, 2015)

Reds!!!! 
Fukkn pussy


----------



## Milo (Aug 18, 2015)

Very fast. Coming back.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 18, 2015)

What an animal.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 18, 2015)

Holy crap...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2015)

Looked like his knees were going to snap.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Looked like his knees were going to snap.



I thought he looked better at 440 than he did at 420. He seemed to grind out 420 - I didn't think he had a triple in him at 440, then that reaction when they tried to rack the bar after 2 reps. "NONONONONO!!!!"


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 18, 2015)

If I was the guy manning the rack I probably would've ran away


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe it's not too late for me to pick up knitting afterall.


----------



## built1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Motivating as **** before you head into a squat workout.


----------

